# Help!



## Tamara traube (Jan 21, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has any advice. I have a 2 year old V called hazel. She has been well socialised with other dogs and humans. I'm currently 7 months pregnant and in the last month she has become aggressive towards other dogs. Has anyone else has this problem?? Does anyone know if it will pass?? It's so hard trying to take her for walks now as I don't trust her off lead anymore around other dogs.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I would guess she's being protective of you since you're pregnant, but I don't really have any advice other than keep her on a lead if she isn't being manageable off-leash right now.


----------



## VizslaOwner2011 (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't have much advice for you except you might want to rehome the dog before you have the baby. My Visla was the sweetest dog and now he's super aggressive. It started off slow then got intense. I wasn't expecting this breed to be so unpredictably violent when I adopted him. I wouldn't risk keeping an aggressive dog around a newborn.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dog aggressive, does not mean human aggressive. Dogs can be either, or both.

I'm not sure if they have Growl classes in your area. It does not make the dog like every other dog they meet. Only less reactive to dogs near by.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Tamara, you have a Vizsla, they are wickedly intelligent..she knows you're pregnant and is protecting you!

This is definitely not something that requires rehoming, but rather reassurance. Take her out on lead and reinforce prosocial behavior, and most importantly, make sure you demonstrate alpha behavior...approach other dogs yourself confident;y and interact with them so she sees this.... not so much vulnerability but power.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Also, for the longest time I thought my 20lb beagle just hated other dogs because she'd always get nasty -- growling, showing teeth etc (hasn't actually ever attacked). Turns out she thinks she needs to protect me. (Off leash in a socialization class if I walk off and a dog approaches her she's fine, but if I was there next to her she would get nasty.) She's a lot better now but it took some time in a socialization class to get her to be ok with other dogs and feel ok with other dogs she doesn't know being around me.


----------

